
The Average Person Is Worth $1.7M in This Small Country - gangstercoder
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brianroberts/2018/04/10/highest-net-worth-country/#302e9d834805
======
mtmail
Linkbait
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))

It's Monaco.

